# Hey everyone!



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey everyone! How's everyone been? Ready for Christmas?


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

Just about, only a few more things to get and then I'm finished. How about you?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to mail christmas cards got the picture done yesterday. The tree and lights are up the gifts are bought and still hidden. Don't have an oven this year so I don'thave to bake (yeah). So I think I'm good. Don't have a meal picked out yet Something simple. We had pizza's on Thanksgiving it is what we eat on thursdays.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I still have some shopping to do. I wish I could get some time off. Between work and school I feel like I get nothing done. I just finished decorating my tree last night!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Not even close............


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey you 
its about freakin time lol.....................HURRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY MY HOMMIE IS HERE!!!!!!!!Glad you came back its not been the same here without you so now tell santa what jenny wants for christmas????????????


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

I spent the day at the mall .. UGH!! soooo many RUDE people .. but i'm almost done with shopping .. now to wrap .. lol 

Shannon!!!!! You missed me? Hmm .. Dear Santa, I want it all (but especially one of those pups your getting)!


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Check out our GA winter wonderland. Cant wait for Christmas to be over with!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So that is what GA looks like that is pretty much the way it looks waaayyy up here in NORTHERN MINNESOTA we should have snow lots of it but we have had rain and 40degree days in Dec. Whats up with that?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

We STILL haven't had our first snowstorm yet! Yesterday it was 60 degrees out, it was like spring! Thats so warm for us this time of year. I don't understand the weather. We are most likely going to have a green Christmas.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Done with Xmas shopping!!!!!!!!! wooohoooo!! Still have a few to wrap. Wish I was gettig a puppy for xmas..but I have to wait until Feb...that whe he will be born..woooohoooo!!! My xmas lights have been up since b4 thanksgiving..and I got a new fake tree this year so it went up at the beginnning of dec.

Here it is...kinda blurry.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That's a pretty tree!! 

PS I love your curtains.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Jenny. It's about time you post something!!! Nowhere near finished with Christmas, (although I'm about to say forget it anyways). Just a small tree and I don't have to cook, either.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Judy said:


> That's a pretty tree!!
> 
> PS I love your curtains.


Thanks Judy....!!!! I'll amke sure an tell my mother n law you love them...lol


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes that is a real nice tree


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jenny!!!!! hahahahahah I missed seeing you up and about!!!!!:angel:


----------

